# GTO rims 120mm vs corvette 120.65?



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I really hate the choices for rims on our 2004-2006 GTO's. I like older style rims, American Racer and such. I see some in here saying they are putting Corvette rims on their GTO's. I read that the Corvette has a 5x 120.65mm bolt pattern, which turns out to be 5x 4.75 in. The GTO has a 5x 120mm bolt pattern which is a 5x 4.724 in. 

Is that true and will a 5x 4.75 bolt pattern rim fit on the 5x4.724 bolt pattern rim. I am not worried about offsets and other rim sizes right now because I want to know for certain about the bolt pattern differences.

I have found some very nice looking rims that have the 5x4.75 bolt pattern, but does that bolt pattern fit?

Thanks

Russ


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

rnoswal said:


> I really hate the choices for rims on our 2004-2006 GTO's. I like older style rims, American Racer and such. I see some in here saying they are putting Corvette rims on their GTO's. I read that the Corvette has a 5x 120.65mm bolt pattern, which turns out to be 5x 4.75 in. The GTO has a 5x 120mm bolt pattern which is a 5x 4.724 in.
> 
> Is that true and will a 5x 4.75 bolt pattern rim fit on the 5x4.724 bolt pattern rim. I am not worried about offsets and other rim sizes right now because I want to know for certain about the bolt pattern differences.
> 
> ...


4.75 will work that is what i have on my car


----------



## 04Cosmo (Feb 8, 2009)

Mine has Vette wheels with the 5x 4.75 bolt pattern on it you shouldnt have any problems with the ones your looking at


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

your rims look awesome and you have like the best color!:lol::cheers


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I checked with Wheelsforless.com because they had some vintage rims that looked more like what I wanted and asked about the bolt pattern size. They said that even with the small difference in the bolt pattern size, 120mm vs 120.65 there will be a vibration that will start around 60 mph that can never be balanced out.

I don't doubt your setup works, but did you experience any vibration at upper speeds and were you able to get it balanced out, or was there never that issue with your Corvette rims on your GTO?

I was just hoping for some nice rims that had an outer lip and that had black painted spokes. I have found some in the more modern look and for the 120mm bolt size, but still was hoping for more wheel options.

Thanks a lot

Russ


----------



## 04Cosmo (Feb 8, 2009)

Nope no issues with the vette wheels.. no shimmy or vibration at all.. hope you find what you looking for.. wheels are always hard to choose with all the different styles been there done that....Jay


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

look at how much more money the 120mm wheels are, thay want you to buy them. have had 0 problems with mine had up around 120mph at the track


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Great! That what I was looking for, guys like you that have tried this and that have had no problems with it. I does open up a few more options and as you know, there aren't many with the pure 120mm rim size.

Thanks guys

Russ


----------



## HoustonGTO (Oct 14, 2008)

I dont think the 9.5" will fit in the front. Make sure at least two of them are 8.5".


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

I too had the same quesion about the wheel size differences but i found this and its been answered, I want to put black C6 Wheels on my 05.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I do think that the .65 in. makes a difference. I have seen wheels on my race cars that are just a bit different and the nut only touches on the insides of the lug bolt hole. I am going to go with the true 120mm wheels. No matter what, if the bolt hole measurements are different, there is going to be an issue. I would hate to have the wheels or studs fail because of an improper seat from the bolt, and I do push my car hard sometimes. 

Barbedwire88, you may want to check with a wheel manufacturer and get their comments before installing a wheel that has a different bolt size pattern, even if .65 doesn't seem like much.

Thanks

Russ


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

rnoswal said:


> I do think that the .65 in. makes a difference. I have seen wheels on my race cars that are just a bit different and the nut only touches on the insides of the lug bolt hole. I am going to go with the true 120mm wheels. No matter what, if the bolt hole measurements are different, there is going to be an issue. I would hate to have the wheels or studs fail because of an improper seat from the bolt, and I do push my car hard sometimes.
> 
> Barbedwire88, you may want to check with a wheel manufacturer and get their comments before installing a wheel that has a different bolt size pattern, even if .65 doesn't seem like much.


:agree


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Actually the .65 is mm, sorry. But still enough to cause the nut to seat only on the inside of the lip on the wheel. Or if tightened enough to make it seat or force it, it will cause the stud to bend just a bit, but that stress can't be good in the long run.

Russ


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

rnoswal said:


> Actually the .65 is mm, sorry. But still enough to cause the nut to seat only on the inside of the lip on the wheel. Or if tightened enough to make it seat or force it, it will cause the stud to bend just a bit, but that stress can't be good in the long run.
> 
> Russ


my rims have long shank mag nuts so i don't have that problem. it is still a good idea to upgrade the studs. thay are not hard to change and the stock ones suck


----------



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

thebassbass said:


> look at how much more money the 120mm wheels are, thay want you to buy them. have had 0 problems with mine had up around 120mph at the track


I am new to this site and am SO glad I dropped in. I'm having a really hard time finding wheels. I want to mount some M/T's on 9 1/2 X17 inch Corvette wheels and hav had the same concerns about the 5X120 vs 4.75 inch fit. Can I use the Corvette wheels safely @ the track? Also, the smallest size available is 8 1/2 inch. My stock 8" fronts are very close to rubbing on the inside front portion of the wheel well. Maybe about a 1/2 or 3/4 inch clearance. Will a 8 1/2 running a stock 245X45X17 tire fit?


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

It is rediculous as to how much these 120.oo rims cost. There are plenty of BMW rims though, series 3 on Ebay and other sources. Why Holden/GM went with this size is a boggle all right. Then they change it with the G8! Go figure. 

Like the posts say, some have used the Corvette wheels with success, but they are NOT an exact fit, so there could be problems down the road, but 120 at the track is pretty good! I think the offset is 40 mm for our stock rims. Up front you really can't go much bigger without changing to aftermarket struts and pulling that inner shield out of the way.

The rears have more room, esp on the inside. I think the shock mount can be moved closer to the center to allow a wider rim with the stock offset. 10" maybe?, without rolling the inner fender. I am going to look that way, the BMW 120mm rims I think. Quite a few to choose from, muscle car rims are supposed to have a lip on the rim anyway!

Russ


----------



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

rnoswal said:


> It is rediculous as to how much these 120.oo rims cost. There are plenty of BMW rims though, series 3 on Ebay and other sources. Why Holden/GM went with this size is a boggle all right. Then they change it with the G8! Go figure.
> 
> Like the posts say, some have used the Corvette wheels with success, but they are NOT an exact fit, so there could be problems down the road, but 120 at the track is pretty good! I think the offset is 40 mm for our stock rims. Up front you really can't go much bigger without changing to aftermarket struts and pulling that inner shield out of the way.
> 
> ...


My other choice is to buy new rotors and hubs and have them custom drilled for the 4.75inch bolt pattern. Do all the BMW wheels have "BMW" in the centers? What year? I need a staggered set. 9.5in and 8.0 inchX17


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I had a set of Toyota emblems made for a supra I owned that covered a set of Mustang rimmed caps. I found those on ebay. I wish I could tell you just what to look for, but they can be covered up with almost any sticker you want.

I think I read in here under the search area that all series 3 BMW rims have the same 5x120mm bolt pattern. It is just the offsets that might have to be worked with. If ours have a 40mm offset and their's are at 35 mm, then they will stick out 5 mm less with all other measurements being equal, like rim width. Just do a search in ebay for bmw rims, then narrow it down to series 3 BMW and look at the descriptions for rim size.

I guess that the 40mm and the 35 mm are measurements taken from the wheel centerline, because I am used to the measurement from the bolt flange to the back of the rim. So a 2 in offset really sticks out and a 5 in offset really sucks the outer rim inside the wheel well. 40 mm being close to 1 1/2 in.

Sorry to ramble.

Russ


----------



## CKrenos88 (Mar 27, 2009)

I actually went the other way my camaro is the 5X120.65 bolt pattern nd I bought a set of mile miglia MM11 specials 17X8 et40 off of my buddy who has a 97 BMW 328is cuz he got new rims the bolt pattern on the rims is 5X120 we put them on my car nd it drove fine he was worried that they would be off balances and cause vibration but the difference is only 30 thousandth ofan inch rounded up evn that's only ten human hairs lined up


----------



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

rnoswal said:


> I had a set of Toyota emblems made for a supra I owned that covered a set of Mustang rimmed caps. I found those on ebay. I wish I could tell you just what to look for, but they can be covered up with almost any sticker you want.
> 
> I think I read in here under the search area that all series 3 BMW rims have the same 5x120mm bolt pattern. It is just the offsets that might have to be worked with. If ours have a 40mm offset and their's are at 35 mm, then they will stick out 5 mm less with all other measurements being equal, like rim width. Just do a search in ebay for bmw rims, then narrow it down to series 3 BMW and look at the descriptions for rim size.
> 
> ...


I havent even looked @ BMW wheels yet, but I guess I need to do what I need to do. I appreciate your help. Once it's done I'll be going to the races. I'll post my times. It'll be a first for me.


----------

